# The Tramp's Handbook



## Tony Pro (Jan 16, 2016)

Tony Pro submitted a new file to the StP library:

The Tramp's Handbook (1903) - A guide to tramping in Edwardian England



> Ever wonder how to poach pheasants, cook a hedgehog or speak Romani? This remarkable book is a priceless insight into life on the road in 1903, a golden age of vagabonding in England. If you've read Jack London's 'People of the Abyss' you'll enjoy this perspective from an insider of that world. Through his 'how-to' guide, Roberts argues for the inner peace and dignity that may be found on the road. And much of the information is still practical today.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome find!


----------



## Babo (Apr 5, 2016)

Would like to read it, but what do you use to read a .epub file?


----------

